# My Collection *Pic Heavy!*



## CeCe bOO13 (Feb 10, 2010)

tendertone collection: i am obsessed with these if u have any to swap id love them!!
top row:
tender baby, deep sigh, the sticker came off so idk this one
2nd row: 
ez baby, pucker




pigment collection





lippies





palettes





single e/s





paint pots, eye liners, shade stick, mac royal assets * dont like this*





brushes


----------



## obscuria (Feb 10, 2010)

nice pigment collection.

btw, I have a tendertone for sale in hush hush in my sales thread, but if you have something good to swap for it pm me!


----------



## nunu (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice collection!


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jun 20, 2010)

my collection has grown =] il take pics soon.. im looking to build my lippie collection so please helpp


----------



## gemmel06 (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice collection


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jun 23, 2010)

thanks! i have my brushes organized now, i got some new lippies added to the collection; i have some eye shadows put into a 15 palette lol and some other new shadows and finally black track fluidline lol


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 28, 2010)

nice collection


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Jul 6, 2011)

a very nice collection


----------

